# Pundamilia Nyererei (Crimson Tide) Show Male



## Morgan Harris (Sep 15, 2010)

What a gorgeous fish.


----------



## Morgan Harris (Sep 15, 2010)

Forgot to mention.....Yes, he is in my tank.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Very nice!


----------

